# Roadtrippin mit ICB



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Juli 2013)

So, da es bisher ja immernoch kein ICB-Meeting gegeben hat mache ich jetzt einfach mal was anderes.

Ich werde mich ab ca. dem 22. oder 23.07. mit meinem Auto und BumbleBee im Kofferraum auf einen Roadtrio durch Deutschland machen. Spätestens am 04.08. muss ich wieder zu Hause sein. 
Der Trip beginnt am westlichen Rand von Deutschland, da besuche ich dann noch Verwandschaft und Freunde, will aber Tagsüber auch zum Biken kommen. Im folgenden ein grober Zeitplan mit angepeilten Stationen. Die Daten mit Überlappung sind Reisetage, da dürften immer so 4-6h Autofahrt anliegen.

*24.-26.07. Düsseldorf* Verwandtschaft besuchen, dass ich am 25. auf's Bike komme ist unwahrscheinlich
*26.-28.07. Koblenz * da ich erst Freitag Abend erwartet werde, überlege ich schon am Freitag von Düsseldorf aus nach Stromberg zu fahren. Dass ich Samstag biken gehe auch eher unwahrscheinlich.
Sonntag habe ich dann auch wieder bis Abends Zeit nach FR zu kommen, wenn es Vorschläge gibt? Ansonsten evtl. Nochmal paar Stunden Stromberg.
Pfälzer Wald passt jetzt aufgrund von Terminverschiebung nicht mehr rein.
*28.-31.07. Stauffen bei Freiburg* (Termin fix, geplant erstmal Borderline und ggf. Todtnau, Lac Blanc hat ja in der Woche zu) Borderline ist auf jeden Fall gesetzt, ob ich mit meinem Kumpel dann noch ballern gehe oder doch Tour fahre bequatschen wir vermutlich dieses Wochenende.
*31.07.-02.08. Innsbruck* Innsbruck steht, mal sehen wo  @Eisbein mich am 01. Dann so hoch und runter jagt. @Münchner: bei mir geht nur der 01.08., wenn ihr uns da Gesellschaft leistet wäre das sehr geil. Am zweiten habe ich dann eine der längsten Etappen vor mir.
*02.08.-04.08. Erzgebirge*   @doriuscrow empfahl mir mich in Lengefeld ein zu quartieren, und dann da einen Tag ne Tour zu fahren. Das wäre dann der Samstag. Sonntag würde ich dann zur Trailöffnung zum Raben Berg rüber fahren und von da aus dann gegen frühen Nachmittag nach Hause. Außer das Wetter ist ganz übel, aber das wird es nicht.

Soweit der Plan, stand 15.07.2013
@LB-Jörg:   @Lord Helmchen: wenn ihr mir den Oko oder sonst was bei euch in der Ecke zeigen wollt könnte man dafür ggf. den 02. und evtl. auch den 03. abzwacken außer das klappt nicht mit eisbein, dann würde Rabenberg aber sehr kurz kommen. 

@alle Angeschriebenen und wer sich sonst noch angesprochen fühlt:
wenn ihr eine Dusche und einen Schlafplatz, oder zumindest einen Platz wo ich mein Feldbett hinstellen kann, für mich erübrigen könntet wäre das ne super Sache. 

Also, her mit Vorschlägen, Anregungen und Angeboten. Ich habe erstmal so 2500km eingeplant.


----------



## Micha-L (7. Juli 2013)

Top Idee 

Wenn Du schon in Koblenz bist und von dort weiter nach Süden willst, solltest Du auf jeden Fall auch einen Tag für den bekannten Flowtrail in Stromberg einplanen. Ist nicht wirklich ein Umweg.

http://goo.gl/maps/y86a1
http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/ 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525768

Da Dein Koblenz-Besuch ja aufs Wochenende fällt, ist bestimmt auch ordentlich was los.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2013)

Tip Top Idee - selbiges folgt bei mir Ende August bis Davos runter ... 
Wenn ich in dir einen sinnvollen Zwischenstopp anbeiten könnte, würde ich das gerne tun! Aber ich glaube OWL lohnt jetzt nicht ganz so doll ... 

LG Jens


----------



## doriuscrow (8. Juli 2013)

Na dann sehen wir uns am 03.08. in Rabenberg! 
Wir waren gestern dort und es war echt spitze! Schön angelegt, nette Leute, traumhaftes Wetter! Sind die rote Runde gefahren - wir nehmen dann die schwarze in Angriff! 

Bis dahin, Reimar 

P.S. Das beste sind die "Wandern verboten"-Schilder am jeweiligen Traileinstieg ...


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2013)

würde auch mal einen Tag nach Insbruck kommen. Von München ja nicht weit.
Könnte da noch jemand mitnehmen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juli 2013)

Innsbruck ist bisher halt noch Wackelkandidat, das mach ich etwas von Eisbein abhängig. Da ich da nur ein, maximal zwei Tage habe wäre es echt toll einen einheimischen Guide zu haben. 
Nen Kumpel hat mir auch die Ohren vom LislOsl-Trail vollgeschwärmt, läge ja alternativ auch irgendwie auf dem Weg.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Innsbruck ist bisher halt noch Wackelkandidat, das mach ich etwas von Eisbein abhängig. Da ich da nur ein, maximal zwei Tage habe wäre es echt toll einen einheimischen Guide zu haben.
> Nen Kumpel hat mir auch die Ohren vom LislOsl-Trail vollgeschwärmt, läge ja alternativ auch irgendwie auf dem Weg.




Also an mir soll das nicht scheitern. Schlafplätze inkl. essen und trinken kann ich auch anbieten. 



Wenns ernst ist, kontaktier mich mal bitte der PN.


----------



## crossie (8. Juli 2013)

wenn "ggf. Todtnau" konkreter wird, meld' dich doch mal  

vielleicht ist bis dahin mein ICB auch irgendwie da.


----------



## sebbo87 (8. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> *25.-28.07. Koblenz *(die beiden Stationen können sich noch um einen Tag hin und her Verschieben, kläre ich die Woche)
> Hierfür brauch eich noch Input zwecks Locations zum Fahren, gerne Tour oder auch Park.



Wie schon erwähnt, ist der Flowtrail Stromberg sehr empfehlenswert! Der Bikepark Boppard könnte für dich auch noch interessant sein, da auf dem Weg liegend:
http://bikepark-boppard.amirkabbani.com/

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hardraider (8. Juli 2013)

Wäre in Innsbruck dabei. Komme aus München und habe noch drei Plätze frei.

Gruß, 
Christian


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juli 2013)

Roadtrippin' und dann den Pfälzer Wald auslassen? Ein Skandal.

Ich könnte eine kleine ICB Endurotour versuchen zusammenzustellen. Meines sollte morgen fertig aufgebaut sein. Dann wird der Pfälzer Wald ordentlich unter die Stollen genommen.

Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Juli 2013)

Kirchberg in Tirol ist auch einen Schwenker wert.

http://www.bikeacademy.com/cms/index.php?id=5

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Na dann sehen wir uns am 03.08. in Rabenberg!


Check, ist gesetzt!



Eisbein schrieb:


> Also an mir soll das nicht scheitern. Schlafplätze inkl. essen und trinken kann ich auch anbieten.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenns ernst ist, kontaktier mich mal bitte der PN.


Du hast PN



Merlin7 schrieb:


> würde auch mal einen Tag nach Insbruck kommen. Von München ja nicht weit.
> Könnte da noch jemand mitnehmen.





Hardraider schrieb:


> Wäre in Innsbruck dabei. Komme aus München und habe noch drei Plätze frei.
> 
> Gruß,
> Christian


Das müsst ihr dann unter euch ausmachenw er mit wem nach Innsbruck kommt 



crossie schrieb:


> wenn "ggf. Todtnau" konkreter wird, meld' dich doch mal
> 
> vielleicht ist bis dahin mein ICB auch irgendwie da.


Ich muss mit meinem Kumpel noch nen Plan machen, aber unwahrscheinlich ist es nicht. Ich würde mich dann vorher nochmal melden.



sebbo87 schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, ist der Flowtrail Stromberg sehr empfehlenswert! Der Bikepark Boppard könnte für dich auch noch interessant sein, da auf dem Weg liegend:
> http://bikepark-boppard.amirkabbani.com/
> 
> Viel Spaß!


Das was ich auf der Webseite lese ist das nicht ganz meins, mags dann doch am liebsten Naturbelassen  



Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Roadtrippin' und dann den Pfälzer Wald auslassen? Ein Skandal.
> 
> Ich könnte eine kleine ICB Endurotour versuchen zusammenzustellen. Meines sollte morgen fertig aufgebaut sein. Dann wird der Pfälzer Wald ordentlich unter die Stollen genommen.
> 
> Andy



Ok, ist vermerkt, ich schau mal ob ich es zwischen Koblenz und Freiburg einschieben kann. Was wäre dann Station für mich? Schlafplatz für eine Nacht?



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Kirchberg in Tirol ist auch einen Schwenker wert.
> 
> http://www.bikeacademy.com/cms/index.php?id=5
> 
> Viel Spaß!



Wie gesagt, LislOsl oder so. Aber das könnte dann von der Zeit schon eher knapp werden.

Ich glaub das wird fast schon anstrengend


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juli 2013)

Station wäre grob Kaiserslautern, Neustadt, ...die Kante.

Wegen Schlafplatz wird's eng. Muss ich abklären.


----------



## milk (8. Juli 2013)

Innsbruck wäre ich evtl. auch dabei. Muss ich aber noch klären ob das klappt.


----------



## Micha-L (9. Juli 2013)

Flowtrail in Stromberg sagt so garnicht zu?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juli 2013)

Das hast du falsch verstanden. Stromberg fahr ich auf jeden Fall, aber Boppard eher nicht. Der Beschreibung nach klingt das mehr nach Dirtline für normale Mountainbikes. Wenn noch Zeit ist guck ich es mir evtl. an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo87 (9. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der Beschreibung nach klingt das mehr nach Dirtline für normale Mountainbikes. Wenn noch Zeit ist guck ich es mir evtl. an.



Ich war noch nie im Bikepark Boppard, glaube aber, dass deine Aussage durchaus zutrifft 
Ist grad zufällig ein Vid hier auf der Website, da kannst du dir die Strecke in Teilen anschauen
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29641

Ich würde da eher einen zweiten Tag Stromberg favorisieren


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juli 2013)

So, die finale Reiseplanung steht, hab eben den Eingangspost aktualisiert. Das wird nen ganz schöner Kringel, vom Mittelgebirge bis zu den Alpen alles dabei


----------



## doriuscrow (15. Juli 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother ... dann sehen wir uns auf jeden Fall am Samstag! Du leierst dem Thomas am Freitagabend ne geile Tour aus'm Kreuz und ich komm dann Sa einfach nach dem Frühstück zum Forsthaus ... ! 

Guter Plan?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juli 2013)

Machen wir so. Morgen mal da anrufen, ist das einzige Zimmer das ich brauche.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juli 2013)

02./03.8. am Oko mit dem Lord bin ich dann evtl. auch dabei. Kannst auch hier pennen, ist kürzer zum Oko als von Hof.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juli 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 02./03.8. am Oko mit dem Lord bin ich dann evtl. auch dabei. Kannst auch hier pennen, ist kürzer zum Oko als von Hof.



Hmm, Oko wird ab schon eng, da ich leider zwangsweise spätestens am 04. Wieder daheim sein muss. Und ich am 03. mit Dorius im Erzgebirge verplant hab. Da wäre KO nur am Freitag auf der Durchreise drin. Hast Ferien?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juli 2013)

Bin Student.


----------



## doriuscrow (15. Juli 2013)

Jetzt kriegste auf den letzten Metern noch ein Luxusproblem ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juli 2013)

Och Luxusprobleme bin ich gewohnt. Gerade letzte Woche erst gehabt, als der Kofferraum vom neuen Gefährt für den Singleeinkauf deutlich zu groß war


----------



## Micha-L (16. Juli 2013)

Mein ICB ist nun auch bereit und wird morgen abgeholt. 

Dann könnte man sich also in Stromberg treffen. 

Wann genau wirst Du denn dort an der Strecke sein? Wir wollen ja möglichst viele ICBs samt Besitzer dort haben. Vielleicht auch Stefan, Basti und Hans?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juli 2013)

Voraussichtlich Freitag, je nach dem wann ich aus D-Dorf weg komme zwei Stunden später in Stromberg, wäre dann wohl gegen 11h, und dann wieder los wenn ich kaputt gespielt bin. Nach Koblenz ist es ja nur ne halbe Stunde. Da die Freunde, die ich in Koblenz besuche, mit Biken nix am Hut haben, werde ich Samstag lieber mit denen was machen. Stromberg liegt aber weitestgehend auf dem Weg nach Freiburg. Deshalbist eine zweite Session ab Sonntag Mittag naheliegend. Reicht wenn ich gegen neun oder so in FR bin.

Aber Basti wird wohl eher nicht vorbei kommen, der wohnt mittlerweile vermutlich etwas weit weg 
Werde Stefan morgen mal anPNen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute,

bin grad mit Lt. am PN'nen... mein Vorschlag:

Fr. den 26.07 Biken bei mir in der Ecke Siegerland/Westerwald. Die Locals haben hier n paar schöne Strecken gebaut. Anschließend lade ich zum Grillen und Fachsimpeln aufm Bauernhof ein. Wenn wer einen Schluck zuviel trinkt, dann findet sich zur Not immer ein Plätzchen zum abschlagen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin grad mit Lt. am PN'nen... mein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...



Wo ist das in etwa? Geografie ist nicht meine Stärke.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juli 2013)

Ich wohne in Friesenhagen, das ist grob in der Nähe von Siegen... echtes Niemandsland


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juli 2013)

Irgendwo im Nirgendwo, da fühl ich mich am wohlsten. Sind nur 50km Umweg und ich umfahre den Raum Köln/Bonn. Klingt gut, ist geritzt.

Stromberg somit am Sonntag, den 28.07.!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juli 2013)

ich stell schon mal Bier kalt


----------



## doriuscrow (16. Juli 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ich stell schon mal Bier kalt



Gib eins für mich mit!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juli 2013)

Kein Thema, Du hast ein paar Bier bei mir gut... Du musstest ja auch schwer leiden!


----------



## doriuscrow (16. Juli 2013)

oh ja, sehr gelitten, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (17. Juli 2013)

an die münchner fraktion, die nach innsbruck kommen wollte. Hattet ihr was bestimmtes im Sinn?

Wenn man es sich einfach machen mag, dann wird die Tageskarte für die Nordkette gekauft. Anderen falls, such ich mal was zum hochkurbeln only raus, wenn keiner zum tragen motiviert ist


----------



## doriuscrow (17. Juli 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother ... ich weiss, du hast es nicht nötig, aber der Marco Hösel macht am 04.08. auf'm Rabenberg Trailriding für Fortgeschrittene ... ich habe mal bei ihm nachgefragt, ob das was wäre ... nur so ein Gedanke! Gelesen bei FB


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juli 2013)

Lieber ein trIAl kurs beim hösel machen!


----------



## doriuscrow (17. Juli 2013)




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juli 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Lieber ein trIAl kurs beim hösel machen!


Wenn du S4 S5 Einlagen mit mir machen wolltest wäre das wohl angebracht...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Juli 2013)

Ohne mir alles durchgelesen zu haben - wenn du in der Gegend bist - einfach melden. Im Zweifel auch Schlafplatz usw vorhanden. 

Grüße,

Stefan

P.S.: Ich werde dich mästen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (17. Juli 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin grad mit Lt. am PN'nen... mein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...



Wenn ich darf, komme ich auch. 

Kenne mich aber halt noch null mit solchen "Big Bikes" aus. Aber das lerne ich ja dann von Euch


----------



## Pigeon (17. Juli 2013)

In Innsbruck zum rauftretten ist die Rumeralm perfekt. Gibt verschiedene Single Trails runter. Je nach Geschmack.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Wenn ich darf, komme ich auch.
> 
> Kenne mich aber halt noch null mit solchen "Big Bikes" aus. Aber das lerne ich ja dann von Euch



Hi Micha,

das ist bei uns in der Gegend kein Problem, die Trails sind nicht so aggressiv wie im alpinen Raum. Eher flowig und zum ballern 

Und das beste für mich... die Berge sind grad noch so hoch (niedrig), dass ich auch hoch komme

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juli 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> das ist bei uns in der Gegend kein Problem, die Trails sind nicht so aggressiv wie im alpinen Raum. Eher flowig und zum ballern
> 
> ...


Du darfst uns dann natürlich auch gerne mal im Harz und Umland besuchen. Da muss man aber mehr treten um zu den geilen Trails zu kommen. 

  @Lord Helmchen:
Wenn dann bin ich Freitag auf Samstag bei euch in der Gegend.


----------



## endurobikeshop (18. Juli 2013)

Stefans Idee ist mal super, haben ja heute noch kurz miteinander gesprochen.
Wir würden euch auch hier bei uns in Niederfischbach (57572 ) die Trails zeigen.teils technich, teils schnell und steil, Sprünge, anlieger, alles was das Herz höher schlagen lässt
Allerdings muss jeder trail in beinarbeit auch vorher über schöne Umwege erklommen werden.
Im Gebiet Giebelwald haben wir mehr wie genug Trails.
Und anschliessend zum Kühlen -Einkehr beim Konstrukteur des Bikes


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juli 2013)

Klingt gut. Ich hoffe dass ich gegen späten Vormittag bei Stefan bin, je nach Verkehrslage. Oder treffen wir uns gleich in Niederfischbach?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Juli 2013)

Hi Lt,

am besten wir treffen uns gleich in Niederfischbach beim "Radsport Siegerland". Das ist die optimale Ausgangsbasis... wenn wir uns bei mir im Hinterland treffen würden müssten wir eh erst noch mal in die Richtung fahren.

Wer ist denn am Fr alles dabei? Wie viel Uhr wollen wir uns treffen? ...mir isses egal, ich bin froh wenn ich ne Ausrede habe um mich vorm Schaffen zu drücken 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juli 2013)

Wie lange brauche ich vormittags von Düsseldorf aus ohne rasen zu müssen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Juli 2013)

ich denke Du muss 1 1/2 bis 1 3/4 Stunden für die Fahrt einplanen... wenn du nach dem Berufsverkehr auf die Piste gehst.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juli 2013)

Dann würde ich mal 1100 in Niederfischbach anpeilen denke ich. Dann seh ich zu gegen neun vom Frühstück weg zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Juli 2013)

joa, mach Dir keinen Stress... mal schauen, wer noch wann dazu stoßen kann. Musst Du Freitag auch schon wieder weiter fahren?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juli 2013)

Müssen tu ich garnix, wollen vermutlich schon. Das werde ich im Laufe der Woche noch klären. Dann wurde ich aber am Samstag auf jeden Fall früh aufbrechen, will ja noch was von meinen Freunden in Koblenz haben. Mal sehen ob es dann da noch auf die Piste geht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Juli 2013)

alright... hoffentlich kommen am Fr ein paar Leute zusammen, zwei weitere haben sich schon gemeldet.


----------



## Micha-L (19. Juli 2013)

Ich muss noch hoffen dass ich am Freitag Urlaub kriege.


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht finde ich die Zeit zu kommen. Wär mal was. Nachwuchsbedingt aber fraglich. Ansonsten zur zweiten Veranstaltung.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juli 2013)

So Leute, noch einmal schlafen, dann gehts los. Bike ist sauber und durchgecheckt, Werkzeug und ein paar Teile eingepackt. Morgen dann noch den Rest einpacken. Hoffentlich wird es nicht zu extrem mit der Hitze...

 @Merlin7:
Habt ihr schon nen Plan ob ihr nächste Woche nach Innsbruck kommt?


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2013)

An welchen Tagen steht insbruck an ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juli 2013)

Ich komme am 31. an, am 01. geht's biken und am 02. leider schon wieder weiter. Zum einen weil ich spätestens am 04. wieder daheim sein muss, zum anderen weil Eisbein am 02. auch gen Norden fahren muss.


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2013)

Hm also unter der Woche. Muss ich mal spontan sehen ob das klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juli 2013)

So, ich bin dann ab sofort on the road. Hoffe ich hab alles. Da hat die Karre schon so nen großen Kofferraum, und trotzdem fast voll...

Wer nen grauen S-Max mit WF und einer sehr durchschnittlichen Nummer sieht darf gerne mal winken 

Jetzt geht's erstmal mit Zwischenstop in OWL nach Düsseldorf. Ankunftszeit? Wenn ich da bin 

Horrido.


----------



## f4lkon (24. Juli 2013)

Gute Fahrt! In NRW eine genaue Ankunftszeit einzuhalten ist gar nicht so leicht


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juli 2013)

So, damit wäre die erste Etappe geschafft. Bin gegen halb neun in der Stadt des Altbiers und der Alten Säcke die immer noch die Bühnen rocken angekommen. Hab auch nur ca. ne viertel Stunde bei Hamm rum gestanden.

Warum so spät? Weil mich gestern Nacht noch die Einladung eines nicht ganz unbekannten Produktmanagers einer nicht ganz unbekannten deutschen Bikemarke erreicht hat, die Trails in Teuto und Wiehengebirge unsicher zu machen. Gesagt getan, war eine feine Runde, geile Trails in OWL, und gar nicht so weit weg. Wetter war auch OK, dank vorbei ziehender Gewitter wurden die Temperaturen sehr erträglich.
Nochmal danke für die Gastfreundschaft, und der Kaffe war grandios. Ich komme wohl nochmal wieder, jetzt hast mich an der Backe 

Das Bild ist dabei entstanden, war wohl zu schnell für's Handy 




Morgen ist Bikefrei, Max und Bumblebee stehen sicher verwahrt in der Tiefgarage. Freitag gehts dann beim Stark weiter. Stefan, nicht Tony.


----------



## doriuscrow (24. Juli 2013)

Ein tolles Foto! Da werde ich wohl meinen eigenen Fotografen mitbringen müssen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juli 2013)

War halt mieses Licht und nur Handy. Aber ich finds irgendwie hübsch. Ein bisschen.


----------



## nuts (25. Juli 2013)

ob ich am 1.08. radfahren gehen kann? Ich schaue mal zu, dass ich das Rad aufbaue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. Juli 2013)

immer her mit euch. Wenn ihr bock habt können wir evtl. bei mir noch grillen?!

Müsste dann nur langsam mal ne tour suchen... Aber mit fahren only und S2-3 tu ich mich schwer 
na scherz, da werd ich schon was finden.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Juli 2013)

Lt., hol mich mal in Bayreuth ab und dann fahren wir nach Innsbruck!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juli 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Lt., hol mich mal in Bayreuth ab und dann fahren wir nach Innsbruck!



Würde ich ja tun. Dummerweise wohnst du auf meinem Rückweg. Ich fahr von Freiburg aus nach Innsbruck rüber, klapper ja derzeit den Westen ab...

Impf, hab grad mal den Wetterbericht gecheckt, hoffen wir mal dass die Runde in Niederfischbach morgen nicht von Gewittern torpediert wird...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Juli 2013)

Hi Lt.,

wie siehts morgen aus? Treffpunkt Radsport Siegerland gegen Mittag? 12 Uhr? 13 Uhr?

@all: Wer kommt noch? Wer macht anschließend mit beim Grillen & Chillen?

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT @Lt.: Habs grad gelesen... isses okay, wenn Du ne Stunde später los fährst und wir uns alle ab 12 Uhr treffen. Muss morgen erst noch ein paar Baustellen bearbeiten...


----------



## Micha-L (25. Juli 2013)

Habe leider keinen Urlaub bekommen, weil die hohen Herren aus den USA da sind. 

Wäre dann am Samstag in Stromberg am Start. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juli 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Lt.,
> 
> wie siehts morgen aus? Treffpunkt Radsport Siegerland gegen Mittag? 12 Uhr? 13 Uhr?
> 
> ...


Ich werde hier so gegen 10 starten, von daher passt 12 ganz gut. Adresse hab ich.
Das mit dem Chillen und grillen mach ich von der Tourlänge abhängig, brauch auf jeden Fall ne Dusche bevor es weiter geht. Will aber nicht zu spät in Koblenz sein.
Hauptsache das Wetter pfuscht nicht rein. Regen ist egal, Gewitter find ich unlustig.



Micha-L schrieb:


> Habe leider keinen Urlaub bekommen, weil die hohen Herren aus den USA da sind.
> 
> Wäre dann am Samstag in Stromberg am Start.
> 
> ...



Achtung!
 Stromberg ist für SONNTAG geplant! Das aber noch mit Vorbehalt, wenn es wirklich 35°+ werden kippe ich vermutlich schon beim Bike ausladen um...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Habe leider keinen Urlaub bekommen, weil die hohen Herren aus den USA da sind.
> 
> Wäre dann am Samstag in Stromberg am Start.
> 
> ...



Die haben vorher gewusst, dass Du biken willst und habens Dir einfach nicht gegönnt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juli 2013)

Hab jetzt auch ne brauchbare Cam am Start (Stuntzi-approved), vielleicht kriegen wir ja noch ein besseres Pic hin


----------



## Eisbein (25. Juli 2013)

zur not gibts in Innsbruck noch ein Fototermin 

tour steht im grunde: 1000hm s1-5 (überwiegend S2-3) alles treten, oben ne alm, fein!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juli 2013)

Top, bin gespannt. Ich will von möglichst jedem Spot mindestens ein Foto haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (25. Juli 2013)

Mein Kumpel hat gestern auf der Feierabendrunde ein Filmteam beim P###o-Dreh überrascht... vielleicht wollen die ja paar bewegte Bilder von uns machen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juli 2013)

Ääääähhh, nein.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Juli 2013)

P*rn is what makes this country great 

EDIT: Pfui... wer hat da meinen Account füt schmutzige Zitate missbraucht? Echt jetzt... pfuiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## doriuscrow (25. Juli 2013)

Also Stefan, konzentrier du dich mal auf's Räder machen ...


----------



## Daniel12 (26. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hat gestern auf der Feierabendrunde ein Filmteam beim P###o-Dreh überrascht... vielleicht wollen die ja paar bewegte Bilder von uns machen?



durfte er denn mitmachen?


----------



## doriuscrow (26. Juli 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> durfte er denn mitmachen?



Das ist aber sehr OT...
Er hat Formulas - anhalten also nicht möglich auf die schnelle


----------



## Eisbein (26. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr OT...
> Er hat Formulas - anhalten also nicht möglich auf die schnelle


----------



## Daniel12 (26. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr OT...
> Er hat Formulas - anhalten also nicht möglich auf die schnelle





wobei, wenn´s ne Italienische Produktion war...


----------



## Hardraider (26. Juli 2013)

Ich werd wohl nach Innsbruck kommen.

Gibt es genauere Daten? Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit usw?

Fahre aus München: 3 Plätze wären noch frei.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. Juli 2013)

treffpunkt bei mir wäre nicht ganz unklug, zwecksparkgebühren und haltedauer 

Uhrzeit, würde ich jetzt mal 10Uhr in den Raum werfen. Dann sind wir ganz gemütlich am Nachmittag wieder zurück.

Für genauere Infos, schreibt mir einfach mal ne PN


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2013)

So, der Weg gen Süden setzt sich fort. Gestern früh bin ich von Düsseldorf in Richtung Siegerland gestartet, weil ich mich mit Stefan bei Radsport Siegerland in Niederfischbach getroffen habe um da ne Runde zu drehen.
Die Jungs haben dann kurzer Hand den Laden zu gemacht und uns ihre Hometrails gezeigt. "Uns" waren dann neun Leute, die zwischendurch nen Getränkemarkt Überfällen mussten um zumindest ein bisschen was vom verlorenen Wasser nach zu füllen...





Die Anzahl der ICB's war überschaubar, meins, Stefans und das von Hans. Das sind die beiden Nasen links im Bild, Stefan war da gerade auf Nostalgiepfaden unterwegs 





Die Trails rund um Niederfischbach sind sehr geil. Wer mit Steilabfahrten auf Kriegsfuß steht hat hier zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder er lernt es ( die sind meistens eher kurz) oder er lässt es gleich 
Aber mit dem ICB kann auch jemand der so was bisher nicht gefahren ist sich daran wagen, gell Hans?

Bei unserer Fotosession ist mal wieder nicht viel bei raus gekommen, da muss nochmal geübt werden. Immerhin gibt es jetzt ein erkennbares Foto von mir auf dem Rad. 





Anschließend waren wir dann noch zum Grillen bei Stefan in der Pampa. War lecker und lustig, danke für die Dusche und die Verköstigung. Als es dunkel wurde musste ich mich dann auf machen um mich durch den Westerwald Richtung Koblenz zu bewegen. 

Abschließend mal ein Pic von meinen Begleitern auf dem Trip, Max und BumbleBee





Dann wisst ihr wonach ihr morgen in Stromberg Ausschau halten müsst. Ich werde wohl nicht sonderlich früh da sein, da wir heute in Koblenz noch die Piste wollen. Wetter sollte halbwegs passen. 
Wer ist wann da? Ich peile jetzt mal grob 13h an...


----------



## doriuscrow (27. Juli 2013)

Was'n mit'm Fiffi - muss der zu Hause bleiben?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2013)

Fiffi is bei Frauchen. Is ja Trennungskind.


----------



## Micha-L (27. Juli 2013)

Wann gehts denn morgen in Stromberg los? 

Ich werde mal schauen, dass ich dort aufschlage.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann wisst ihr wonach ihr morgen in *Stromberg *Ausschau halten müsst. Ich werde wohl nicht sonderlich früh da sein, da wir heute in Koblenz noch die Piste wollen. Wetter sollte halbwegs passen.
> Wer ist wann da? *Ich peile jetzt mal grob 13h an...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juli 2013)

@Micha-L:
Guck morgen früh sicherheitshalber nochmal rein, wie gesagt, heute Abend ist noch Piste angesagt...

Wo parkt man am besten? P1? P5?


----------



## endurobikeshop (27. Juli 2013)

war ein spassiges ründchen.
das nächste mal fahren wir dann die etwas schwereren trails.
und nicht die Maulwurfhügel.


Gruß
das team von radsport-siegerland


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2013)

@endurobikeshop:
Ah, Maulwurfshügel. Deshalb waren da über all so steile Flanken dran 

So, bin wach, fit und fast startklar. Denke ich werde gegen kurz nach 12 in Koblenz starten. Ich fahr erstmal zum P5 in Schindeldorf und sei dann weiter. Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (28. Juli 2013)

Japp, hat richtig Spaß gemacht!
Nochmals Danke für die lebensrettenden Riegel
Gruß Hans


----------



## Micha-L (28. Juli 2013)

Ich mache mich um 12:30 Uhr auf den Weg.

Werde unten am P3 parken.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2013)

OK, dann komm ich auch zum P3. Mach mich gleich auf den Weg.


----------



## Pintie (28. Juli 2013)

also ich bin bei innsbruck leider raus.
hab den Raab gemacht und noch etwas schädelweh...
geh die Woche mal lieber ruhig an.

zum glück im Isar Sand gelandet. (schmeckt nicht)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Juli 2013)

Autsch. Aber dicke Waden haste.


----------



## Pintie (28. Juli 2013)

ist nur ein Beispiel bild... 
bei mir sah es eher nach panierten Schnitzel aus... schön eingeschwitzt in feinen staubsand... 

Aber die Gute nachricht. Am ICB ist alles heil geblieben.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Juli 2013)

Dann nehm ich das Kompliment zurück 

Scherz bei Seite, Hauptsache hast dir nix großes getan dabei.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (28. Juli 2013)

vor allem der Stolz wurde verletzt.... 
sowas sollte man machen wenns keiner sieht.


----------



## Micha-L (28. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> vor allem der Stolz wurde verletzt....
> sowas sollte man machen wenns keiner sieht.



Glaub mir, es gibt schlimmeres.

Z.B. einen bösen Wadenkrampf beim Absteigen, während alles um dich rum voller Leute ist.


----------



## Micha-L (28. Juli 2013)

Hier schonmal ein Bild von heute. Sind bei regnerischem Wetter nur zwei ICBs geworden. 





Immerhin haben wir zufällig noch @Kaltumformer getroffen. Bekannt aus Funk und Fernsehen (und der Fahrwerksabstimmung ).

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Hardraider (28. Juli 2013)

Regen?


----------



## Micha-L (28. Juli 2013)

Ja. Anfangs eher so Nieselregen. Später regnete es dann richtig und die Strecke wurde im unteren Drittel auch etwas glitschig. War aber alles im Rahmen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juli 2013)

Meine Fresse, schon fünf Seiten 

Nachdem gestern in Koblenz nicht mehr ging als stumpf vor sich hin zu schwitzen, Bier oder wahlweise Wein zu trinken und Shisha zu rauchen, habe ich mich heute auf dem Weg in's Breisgau mit Micha-L in Stromberg getroffen. Aber so'n Tag relaxen muss ja auch mal sein 

Bei dem Foto das Kaltumformer gemacht hat (die Bikewelt ist halt doch nen Dorf  ) war es nur minimal Feucht, hab trotzdem lieber den Baron ins Vorderrad geschnallt und die griffigen Pedale montiert.





Stromberg ist schon cool, beim zweiten Run lief es schon ganz gut. Danach war ich dann leider schon so nass und (fast nicht zu glauben) ausgekühlt, dass wir es abgebrochen haben. Muss ich wohl auch nochmal wieder kommen, gell   @Stefan.Stark: 

Kurz nach dem Foto fing es richtig an zu schiffen. Eigentlich wollte ich noch nen paar Pics beim Fahren machen.




Wollte rund um Freiburg wer mit? Mein Kumpel und ich sind noch nicht ganz sicher was wir machen, wollen aber morgen und übermorgen los.


----------



## sebbo87 (29. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wollte rund um Freiburg wer mit? Mein Kumpel und ich sind noch nicht ganz sicher was wir machen, wollen aber morgen und übermorgen los.



Rosskopf Downhill ist auch ganz nett. Im oberen Teil kannst du da auch die 170mm voll ausreizen, leicht steinig 
Stromberg hätte ich mich gerne angeschlossen, aber ohne Laufräder läuft leider auch das ICB nicht so richtig..


----------



## doriuscrow (29. Juli 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother Falls du dem Wirt nichts entlocken kannst - hier mal zwei Vorschläge für mögliche Touren um Lengefeld: 


http://www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de/index.php?id=52
oder:
http://www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de/index.php?id=93&L=0


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2013)

Morgen geht es auf den Schauinsland, heute hat es hier bis Nachmittags übelst geschifft 
Nach bisherigem Plan von Stauden durchs Münstertal hoch, Richtung Freiburg runter mit der Bahn wieder hoch und nochmal Richtung Staufen runter. Oder so.

 @doriuscrow:
Da hat sich eine Planänderung ergeben, schreib dir gleich noch ne PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juli 2013)

Puh, langer Tag. Bin heute gegen Mittag mit nen Kumpel von Staufen aus Richtung Schauinsland gestartet. Zwei Werke des Herrn Stark unterwegs.




Nachdem wir dann endlich oben waren kamen wir auf die schräge Idee die Rollerstrecke runter zu Bolzen und mit der Bahn wieder hoch. Die ersten zwei, drei Sektionen waren tatsächlich gut ausgewaschen, unerwartet grobschottrig und spaßig. Danach wurde es dann leider doch extrem langweilig. 
Über die Schauinslandbahn decke ich dann mal das Mäntelchen des Schweigens...
Nachdem wir wieder oben waren erstmal Panorama geguckt.




Und dann wieder runter über die normalen Wanderwege mit reichlich Wurzel und Steinen. Da kam dann auch mal nen Fahrfoto bei raus, ICB beim Wurzelhüpfen. Weiß jetzt endlich wie ich ungefähr die Kamera einstellen muss




Danach kam dann noch ein hammergeiler Trail im Münstertal, der wieder so gut lief dass ich Fotos vergessen hab...

Beim essen im Münstertal kam dann noch das Bild raus, gefällt mir ziemlich gut, deshalb kommt es hier mit rein.




Morgen geht's wieder auf die Straße, Richtung Innsbruck.

*
Nochmal hier eine kleine Routenänderung:*

Ich bin Freitag in Hof und Samstag dann mit dem Lord am Ochsenkopf. Wer in der Nähe ist darf gerne rum kommen.


----------



## Pigeon (30. Juli 2013)

Wo und wann fahrts ihr morgen in IBK? 
Schon Pläne?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juli 2013)

Morgen fahr ich erst rüber, wird erst später Nachmittag wenn ich da bin. Wir fahren am Donnerstag, das wo hat Eisbein raus gepuzzelt, das wann müssen wir noch beschließen.


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2013)

Wir fahren Donnerstag in Innsbruck! Für details, mir einfach mal ne pn schreiben


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2013)

Innsbruck. Puh. Warm. Steinig. Steiler als man das gewohnt ist als Flachländer. Mehr mit Fotos heute Abend oder morgen. Aber schee war's.


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2013)

Dual ICB in Innsbrucklyn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2013)

Die Fotos sind sooo geil.


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2013)

achja und das ist mit steil und steinig gemeint. Ich finds ja nicht soooo wild


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2013)

Aber selber Knieschoner an auf dem Bild


----------



## f4lkon (1. August 2013)

Hübsche Waldhummel


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hübsche Waldhummel



Mein Fahrrad ist garnicht dick. Das hat nur schwere Knochen


----------



## f4lkon (1. August 2013)

Du doch nicht. Bumblebee


----------



## DHVEF (2. August 2013)

Na das sieht ja nach viel Spaß aus! Wünsche dir noch ne schöne Zeit.

gruß Jan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. August 2013)

So der Lt. Animalmother ist jetzt in Hof gelandet, wurde bereits auf der CC Runde gequält und von Mücken zerstochen. Jetzt kriegt er noch ein Stück Fleisch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. August 2013)

So, nu isser vorbei, der Trip. Bin seit gestern Abend 19.30h wieder daheim. Aber der Reihe nach.

Innsbruck war schön, so habe ich wenigstens einen Tag in den Alpen verbracht. Ich war schon auf einiges gefasst, aber die Nordkette hat mir einiges abverlangt, und es gab reichlich Stellen die ich nicht meistern konnte. Da fehlt es dann doch an Übung und Fahrtechnik. Muss unbedingt das Umsetzen lernen 
Schade dass es keiner mehr geschafft hat, aber so ist das halt unter der Woche.
War trotzdem toll, danke nochmal @Eisbein: für Unterkunft und den schönen Grillabend. Wie ich sehe warst du gestern anscheinend wieder unterwegs 

Nordkettenschmetterlinge fliegen übrigens auf's IBC 


 

Danach habe ich mich dann nach Hof gequält. Bis München war alles schön, gemütlich am Achensee und Tegernsee vorbei. Die A99 und A9 waren so lala, und dann hab ich dummerweise auf mein Navi gehört und bin auf die A93 statt auf der A9 zu bleiben. Schlussendlich hab ich ca. 6h für die Strecke von Innsbruck nach Hof gebraucht :kotz:
In Hof angekommen hat mir der Lord erstmal meine Zugstufe etwas kräftiger gemacht (nein, immernoch kein M-Tune), um mir dann zu sagen dass ich mit auf seine CC-Runde kommen soll.
Also sind wir bei 30°+ mit den ICB's (seins im Stahlfeder-DH-Outfit...) durch Hof getobt. Ich war hinterher druch, er fands gemütlich 
@Lord Helmchen: Wie siehts mit dem Handyfoto aus?

Gestern waren wir dann noch am Ochsenkopf. Der hat mich auch ganz schön gefordert, so stark verblocktes Terrain hatte ich in der Häufung noch nicht. Aber mit jedem Run ging es schon besser, bleibt aber noch viel Verbesserungspotential. Ist aber auf jeden Fall eine geile Strecke wenn sich mal halbwegs eingefuchst hat. Fotos haben wir igrendwie keine gemacht...
Hab dann gegen fünf den Lord wieder in Hof abgesetzt und bin gen Heimat durchgestartet. Auf dem letzten Stück haben mich die Autobahnen dann für Freitag wieder antschädigt. War kaum was los und ich in 2,5h zu Hause. 
Als ich hier um die Hausecke bog begrüßten mich dann meine Nachbarn die sich alle zu einem Grillabend zusammen gefunden hatte. Perfekter Abschluss 

Noch ein kleines Fazit:

Es war ein hammergeiler Trip, auf dem nahezu alles geklappt hat, viel Spontan gelaufen ist und ich eigentlich nie in irgendweiner Weise Stress hatte. Selbst die Straßen waren meistens sehr angenehm frei.

Nochmal ein *riesiges Dankeschön* an alle die mit mir gefahren sind, mich beherbergt und gefüttert haben, mir ihre Hometrails zeigten und die Dusche zur Verfügung stellten. 
Ohne euch wäre der Trip nicht das was er war! Super entspannt, spaßig und mit Biking in diversen Variationen 

BumbleBee und der Max haben sich mehr als gut gemacht bei der Tour.




Das ICB war eigentlich überall gut zu gebrauchen. 
Aber eine M-Zugstufe würde ich in meinem Monarch+ auf keinen Fall wollen, ich fahr die L jetzt drei Klicks von ganz zu. 
Und ich musste lernen das 1-2cm weniger Sitzrohr evtl. doch besser gewesen wären...
Nennenswerte Schäden gab es keine, die Beläger der Code sind nahezu runter, und der Schwarzwald hat meinem Bashguard übel mitgespielt, da ist wohl ein dicker Stein rein geflogen 
Sonst alle Supi, kein knarzen keine knacken, keine Defekte. Nichtmal Plattfüsse. Die hatten wenn dann meine Guides 





@Stefan.Stark: @Carver_Bikes:
Wie war das jetzt mit Usertreffen Ende August? Da sollte evtl. langsam mal eine Info von euch kommen, bei mir verdichten sich z.B. wieder die Termine...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. August 2013)

Oben ein kleiner Fehler, er wollte sicher schreiben "durch Hof getobt". 
Handy-Foto such ich noch raus. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. August 2013)

Hups, Freudsche Fehlleistung, in Innsbruck isses halt schöner


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. August 2013)

Ich hab gestern noch Rubber Queens drauf gezogen. Zwei Platten in 2 Tagen sind zuviel.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark: @Carver_Bikes:
> Wie war das jetzt mit Usertreffen Ende August? Da sollte evtl. langsam mal eine Info von euch kommen, bei mir verdichten sich z.B. wieder die Termine...



Hi Lt.

Da die Eurobike dieses Jahr sehr früh ist bliebe nur noch das Wochenende 24./25. übrig.
Ich checke das mal mit Hans & Co.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## DerBresi (5. August 2013)

tubeless ist das beste, seit dem bin ich nicht mehr der platten king....auf 10 fahrten hatte ich mindestens 2 platten eher schon 3, manchmal auch 2 stück auf einer Fahrt

Danach dann RQ auf ZTR Flow, hatte auch kurze zeit schwalbe als tubeless da drauf, Null Platten, seit ungefähr 1 1/2 Jahren und mehr als 3000 Kilometern.

es ist zwar etwas arbeit, aber es lohnt total


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. August 2013)

Doof wenn der Reifen dann auf so nem Trip plötzlich nicht mehr dicht ist. Mir hinten passiert. Oder nicht dicht zu kriegen ist wie der Baron von nem Kumpel.
Ansonsten ist Tubeless ganz fein, nur ist man auf einen zweiten LRS angewiesen wenn man z.B. im Park  richtige Reifen fahren will.
Werde vermutlich wieder auf Latexschlauch wechseln. Kaum schwerer als Tubeless nach einiger Zeit ( Milch wird ja immer nachgefüllt), rollt ähnlich gut, muss halt regelmäßig nach gepumpt werden. Aber ein Reifen der bei Querbelastung Luft verliert ist auch unlustig...

Und Helmchen war mit 2.2er Mountainking am Ochsenkopf unterwegs. Bei seinem Fahrstil wundert es mich dass es bei einem Schlauch geblieben ist.  Die Felgen haben nur keine Delle weil sie reichlich massiv sind.


----------



## DerBresi (5. August 2013)

ein schlauch habe ich immer dabei, falls das mal passieren sollte...das wird dann etwas matschig vermute ich mal....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. August 2013)

Das ist mein graziler elfengleicher Fahrstil in Kombination mit meinem geringen Körpergewicht und überaus sauberer Linienwahl was mich sauber den Berg runter gebracht hat 

Grüße,

Stefan

P.S.: 721er verdellen nicht... Ich weiß schon warum ich die Dinger fahre.


----------



## doriuscrow (6. August 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> P.S.: 721er verdellen nicht... Ich weiß schon warum ich die Dinger fahre.


Oh doch, das tun sie... vllt fahr ich auch einfach noch besser als Du


----------



## Pintie (6. August 2013)

doch die verdellen  schon geschafft....

die MK II in 2,2 sind übrigens besser als man meint. hab die auch am hardtail. bin da super zufrieden mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBresi (6. August 2013)

genau das lag mir auf der zunge 




Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Das ist mein graziler elfengleicher Fahrstil in Kombination mit meinem geringen Körpergewicht und überaus sauberer Linienwahl was mich sauber den Berg runter gebracht hat
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. August 2013)

Also normal fahr ich 2 Ply Reifen mit viel Druck für 0.1 Tonnen fahrfertig und einem materialmordenden Fahrstil. (Wers nicht glaubt darf Lt.Animalmother fragen). Die 721er ist eine geile Felge, schön breit und haltbar. Wenn man die verdellt weiß man genau was man falsch gemacht hat.

2.2er MK Protection sind in Ordnung, aber für den Ochsenkopf der falsche Reifen. Jetzt sind auch wieder Rubber Queens auf dem ICB.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. August 2013)

Also ich sage immer noch dass Baron 2.5 der richtige Reifen für den Oko ist. Dank 6 Lagen kannst selbst du den vermutlich noch unter 2bar fahren, Grip auf Steinen ist schon bald abartig, und mit dem losen Zeug kommt er auch ganz gut klar.
Werde ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal testen.


----------



## visionthing (6. August 2013)

Naja bei mir hat noch nie eine Mavic Felge lange ohne Delle gelebt. Ich habe da zwischen 721 und 729 keinen Unterschied bemerkt, die Alex FR30 hingegen hat deutlich länger durchgehalten bis die erste Delle drin war aber das ist wohl auch dem Zufall geschuldet. Beim Downhill fahren sehe ich Felgen auch als Verschleissteil und würde deshalb auch nie teure fahren.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. August 2013)

721er hab ich zumindest noch nicht mit Dellen versehen. 

Und ich hab innerhalb der letzten 14 Tage allein zwei (hochpreisige) Felgen zerdellt. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## fabi.e (10. August 2013)

Bei mir steht wahrscheinlich ende September ein Roadtrip nach Andorra an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2013)

Nabend zusammen! Mein Plan für den Roadtrip steht - vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder Anderen .... letzter Post -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10874342#post10874342

LG Jens


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. August 2013)

Was will man nur in Hof. 
Ich kann die CC-Runde empfehlen, nimm ne Pumpe mit 
 @Lord Helmchen: 
Du hast da noch nen Foto auf deinem Handy fällt mir dabei ein.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was will man nur in Hof.
> Ich kann die CC-Runde empfehlen, nimm ne Pumpe mit
> @Lord Helmchen:
> Du hast da noch nen Foto auf deinem Handy fällt mir dabei ein.



...diesmal muss ich ja nicht für Chancengleichheit das fette Rad nehmen. Aber ich glaub der Mann kommt da grad vom Ochsenkopf 

Hab mir übrigens noch ne neue Pumpe besorgt.


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2013)

hehe ... abwarten! 
Ne ich glaube da werde ich platt sein!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...diesmal muss ich ja nicht für Chancengleichheit das fette Rad nehmen. Aber ich glaub der Mann kommt da grad vom Ochsenkopf
> 
> Hab mir übrigens noch ne neue Pumpe besorgt.



Pfff, für Chancengleichheit hättest du mit nem DH-Bike fahren müssen...


----------



## fabi.e (21. August 2013)

Moin Jungs! 
Also ich plane für die Zeit vom 27.09 bis 06.10 auch  einen "kleinen" Roadtrip mit meinem Bruder.. Im ersten Schritt gilt es  die Strecke von Bielefeld in den Alpenraum zu überbrücken. Anschließend  soll es über Konstanz am Bodensee nach Lenzerheide gehen.
In dieser Ecke würden wir dann gerne noch Touren/Bikepark in Livignio, Latsch fahren.

Anschließend soll es, abhängig vom Wetter entweder Richtung Frankreich gehen, also Mont Blanc, Geneve oder halt nach Italien -> Finale Ligure. 

Übernachtet wird im Zelt neben dem Auto.
Wie würdet ihr das Wettertechnisch zu der Jahreszeit sehen? Letztes Jahr war es zu der Zeit am Gardasee echt noch gut!  Habt ihr noch weitere Tipps für 2 Kerle die auf der Jagd nach geilen technischen Singletrails sind? Auch Bikeparks die man zwischen den Stations mitnehmen könnte, sind willkommen. 
Wo sollte ich evtl. diese Frage nochmal stellen, um ein größeres Publikum anzusprechen?

Besten Dank! =)


----------



## visionthing (21. August 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Bikeparkkarte für mich angelegt, evtl. hilft dir das ja weiter.
https://www.google.de/maps/ms?msid=...ll=48.487486,11.865234&spn=6.510672,16.907959


----------



## fabi.e (21. August 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Bikeparkkarte für mich angelegt, evtl. hilft dir das ja weiter.
> https://www.google.de/maps/ms?msid=...ll=48.487486,11.865234&spn=6.510672,16.907959



Die Karte ist super! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. August 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Bikeparkkarte für mich angelegt, evtl. hilft dir das ja weiter.
> https://www.google.de/maps/ms?msid=...ll=48.487486,11.865234&spn=6.510672,16.907959



Schon ein paar Tage her das es angelegt wurde (jeweils auch möglichst exakten Standort, also Parkplatz etc. und zusätzlich Betreiberwebsite verlinkt): Link


----------



## visionthing (22. August 2013)

In Kombination müssten die beiden Karten recht komplett sein. Wenn du fragen zu dem ein oder anderen Park hast, ich kann zu allen mit Punkt etwas sagen bei den anderen war ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (24. August 2013)

Jemand nächstes WE Lust auf Singletrailcenter Rabenberg? Oder ist jemand an jenem WE schon im locker erreichbaren Umkreis von Chemnitz unterwegs? 
Bock auf ballern und so...  ;-)


----------



## Rafterman86 (25. August 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Jemand nächstes WE Lust auf Singletrailcenter Rabenberg? Oder ist jemand an jenem WE schon im locker erreichbaren Umkreis von Chemnitz unterwegs?
> Bock auf ballern und so...  ;-)



Wir fahren am Sonntag nach rabenberg, bis Mittwoch dann weiter zum singletrek nach Novo mesto pod smrkem. Also wenn du Bock hast


----------



## Hasifisch (25. August 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> Wir fahren am Sonntag nach rabenberg, bis Mittwoch dann weiter zum singletrek nach Novo mesto pod smrkem. Also wenn du Bock hast



Kenne beide Strecken und wünsche euch viele Spaß!


----------



## Rafterman86 (26. August 2013)

Danke!  Welche von den beiden Anlagen würdest du den favorisieren?


----------



## doriuscrow (26. August 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> Wir fahren am Sonntag nach rabenberg, bis Mittwoch dann weiter zum singletrek nach Novo mesto pod smrkem. Also wenn du Bock hast



Schick doch einfach gegen Ende der Woche paar genaue Zeiten durch. Dann schauen wir, wie's passt... ;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (26. August 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> Danke!  Welche von den beiden Anlagen würdest du den favorisieren?



Keine - die sind zu unterschiedlich. Smrkem ist en ewiger Pumptrack, Rabenberg rauer, teils steiler - anders. Muss man beide haben... 


Hasifisch von mobil...


----------

